# Erstellen eines ausdruckbaren Formulars



## Thomas Lorenz (6. Dez 2008)

Seit einiger Zeit suche ich u.a. über Google einen Hinweis darauf, wie ich ein ausdruckbares Formular  mittels Java  erstellen kann. 
Und wie es bei einem Formular ist, soll dies natürlich auch mit Daten befüllt werden.

Mir würde es schon genügen wenn mir jemand von Euch den spezifischen Suchbegriff nennen würde.

Danke


----------



## Ark (6. Dez 2008)

Ich kenne mich in Sachen Druck unter Java nur sehr spärlich aus, aber aus deinen Worten lese ich die Hoffnung, dass Java eine Ist-genau-auf-meine-Probleme-zugeschnitten-Programmiersprache (4. Generation) wäre. Das ist sie leider nicht.

Ark


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Dez 2008)

Es gibt einige Beiträge im Forum, die sich mit Drucken beschäftigen. Versuche bitte zuerst mal die Forumsuche.


----------



## me82 (10. Dez 2008)

Hi,

Such mal nach JasperReports. Das könnte etwas für Dich sein, auch wenns eigentlich oversized für das Problem ist.
Damit kannst Du Dir Reports erstellen (bzw. einfacher zum erstellen ist iReport) und diese über dein Programm drucken, bzw wenn nötig auch erst mal als Vorschau anzeigen lassen. Übergabe der variablen Werte erfolgt aus deinem Programm, Rest macht Jasper.

Heisst so viel wie Java -> GUI erstellen, die aussieht wie dein Formular -> Formular in Jasper erstellen, welches aussieht wie Deine GUI.

Nachteil : GUI und Report bedeuten doppelte Arbeit.
Vorteil   : Kein Streß mit Drucken und eventuellen Wünschen nach einer geeigneten Vorschau. Sieht im Ausdruck genau so aus wie du es geplant hast. ( Hatte in mehreren Versuchen nur ein mal Probleme mit nem Druckertrieber)

me


----------



## Thomas Lorenz (10. Dez 2008)

Danke für die Vorschläge !


----------



## Landei (10. Dez 2008)

Vielleicht wäre PDF eine Alternative. Kann man z.B. mit iText erzeugen (ob das schon ausfüllbare Felder beherrscht, weiß ich aber nicht). Acrobat Reader von Java aufrufen ist kein Problem.


----------

